# Double Screwing



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Been running into problems in many of the garages we do with screws popping badly. These houses are elevated so the 1st floor is above the garage which is obviously unheated space. These are very large open ceilings usually over 2000 sqft. The problem we believe is when they put the hardwoods down on floor above that the screws pop when they start banging on the floors. What we are doing to try and stop some of this is to glue the ceiling and then put double screws in like you would nails. Anyone else double screw the ceilings?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

The screw depth is not right, sounds to me. Double screwing is twice the work......


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Always use resilient channel. Problem solved !:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I have been having my hangers double screw garage ceilings for a while now to try to hold everything solid. Manufactured trusses along with not bracing them off well makes our jobs tough to warranty. Not to mention the chitty rock we are forced to use:furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

These are the specs for garage ceilings fixed to timber over here. There have been a lot of issues here with garage ceilings due to the vibration caused by remote garage doors, and the wind vortex that can occur when it is windy outside and the door is opened. It causes a low pressure zone which can have a suction effect on the ceiling.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> The screw depth is not right, sounds to me. Double screwing is twice the work......


Screw depth is perfect. Only adding one screw.... 2 sets of double screws as if you were using nails.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Magic said:


> I have been having my hangers double screw garage ceilings for a while now to try to hold everything solid. Manufactured trusses along with not bracing them off well makes our jobs tough to warranty. Not to mention the chitty rock we are forced to use:furious:


Not a fan of the manufactured trusses. I feel like they transfer too much movement. The rock is ok in the garage ceilings as it is all 5/8".


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> Not a fan of the manufactured trusses. I feel like they transfer too much movement. The rock is ok in the garage ceilings as it is all 5/8".


Sounds like you've found a solution to a problem with a few added seconds while the guys are there. if it works then great. The premise is simple as the first screw sucks the board tight, but fractures the core slightly, and the second ties it in tight.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Sounds like you've found a solution to a problem with a few added seconds while the guys are there. if it works then great. The premise is simple as the first screw sucks the board tight, but fractures the core slightly, and the second ties it in tight.


Hopefully this old school trick works. Going to start double screwing like this on all ceilings regardless of glue. Plus if they do start popping I only have 2 areas to fix instead of 3 lol :jester:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

For the large garage ceilings I use expansion joints. If you do it right you also can eliminate butts. Make sure the rock get checked with moisture meter. If your double screwing somethings not right.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

We use 1 5/8" on 5/8 when an insulation wrap is being used . The longer screw sucks it in real tight. 3 in the field and zero nails and zero problems


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

chris said:


> We use 1 5/8" on 5/8 when an insulation wrap is being used . The longer screw sucks it in real tight. 3 in the field and zero nails and zero problems


Are you doing the same style houses? These houses are elevated where the garage is under the 1st floor. We will sometimes get the same problem on the 1st floor when they put wood floors in on the second floor. We believe those manufactured trusses bounce too much. It may be beneficial to go to a longer screw anyway even for 1/2" rock.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

So are you screwing to a truss or floor joist? We rarely do houses and when we do we always use 1 5/8" on lids with 5/8" rock. The floor joists are softer and the longer scew sets it tighter. Also 3 screws in field


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

chris said:


> We use 1 5/8" on 5/8 when an insulation wrap is being used . The longer screw sucks it in real tight. 3 in the field and zero nails and zero problems


:thumbsup: on 3 in the field :thumbup: on 1-5/8" for 5/8" rock. :yes:


----------

